# Motorguide xi3



## sonny.barile (Oct 12, 2019)

Looking at sw bow mounted trolling motors for a 16 ft aluminum. 

Is The xi3 made in the USA? I have found online that the xi5 is but nothing on the xi3.

I try to buy American first....then look at everything else.


----------



## sonny.barile (Oct 12, 2019)

.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 19, 2019)

According to BPS it is made in the USA.


----------



## sonny.barile (Oct 20, 2019)

Yup it is. I bought it. I got a Motorguide xi3 salt water. 55 lbs 48 inch with the pinpoint gps. 12 volts.

I found a sales website Trolling Motors dot net. They had free shipping and no sales tax. I ordered it on wed. morning and it was freight dropped in my driveway in 24 hours. Now that’s customer service! 
Also got the Motorguide plugs so I can have a clean looking install. 

Got a Minn Kota 10 amp single bank onboard charger too.

Now all I need is for this rain to go away so I can do the installation.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 20, 2019)

Congrats on the new TM!


----------



## sonny.barile (Oct 21, 2019)

Thanks LDUBS......It was a nice weather day so the kid that still lives inside me took a half day vacation from work. I managed to get the motor and quick disconnect plate, battery case, and charger installed. I mounted the charger on the face of a bench seat. The aluminum face is only 0.085 inches thick so I riveted some 1/8 inch thick x 1 inch aluminum bar stock to it then mounted the charger with #10 self tapping screws. It’s on there good....I hate puting holes in my boat but this was worth it.




My only question is will this charger (Minn Kota Precision) survive being out in the open like this?


----------



## thedude (Oct 22, 2019)

Spend some money on a cover and don't worry about it. 

And congrats on the new motorguide. I love my pinpoint. I haven't added the optional foot pedal but may consider it. I recommend the quick disconnect trolling motor mount. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sonny.barile (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks Dude

I didn't even consider foot pedals. I'm to clumsy for those things. 

I have the quick disconnect. It's the white plastic model. The plan is to be able to remove it so it doesn't rip my boat cover. Only things left to do is drilling the bow dash for the connector and wiring back to the battery. I'm waiting on the wire and circuit breaker to be delivered. Should be today.


----------



## sonny.barile (Oct 27, 2019)

Installed the connector in the dash and did the wires. I am pretty much done. I just need to get some zip ties for cable management.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Oct 27, 2019)

They are made in Tulsa Oklahoma
Hooray! USA made!


----------



## sonny.barile (Nov 3, 2019)

I fancy myself a thinking man which can be both good and a curse. I ended up rethinking my battery and charger location. Giving up that deck space was not sitting well with me the more I thought about it. I can be oblivious to my surroundings when I’m hooked up to a big striper and I could see myself tripping over that battery and getting a swimming lesson. I ended up moving both the battery and charger to the front compartment. This cut down the amount of wire from the battery to the trolling motor receptacle which is a good thing. My front compartment is v’d and doesnt have any floor in it so I cut some 3/4 inch plywood and put some carpet on it to mount the battery box. 

I haven’t even fished it yet but I’m hoping to get out Wednesday. Looks like some snow showers are coming for the end of the week so it may be my last opportunity for the year. I need to test this thing out and make sure everything is in order.


----------



## sonny.barile (Nov 6, 2019)

Spent the day fishing a local saltwater river for fall striper. I put the Motorguide through it’s paces. The 55 lb thrust held up well in the wind and current. Got a few nice fish and some little schoolies. I hope the weather holds out so I can play with it again next week.


----------

